# Drakes? no drakes?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was doing work at our local lagoon which has been holding anywhere from a couple hundred to maybe 500 ducks. As I looked out with my binoculars I could not ID a single greenhead amongst several hundred ducks. I saw quite a few nice redhead drakes but no green. I also saw another unusual site. Standing not 20 feet away from a flock of 40-50 canadas were 2 bald eagles and nobody was making the first move........


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Typically 95% of a bald eagles diet is fish. Now with that said the ones in Rochester seem to prefer road kill. Tons of that around this town.

I'm guessing a lot of grn heads will be identified in hand the first couple weeks. Good luck tomorrow! I'll be heading to the Mississippi to join in on the sh!t show


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

The ducks are still very brown. While scouting I glassed many flocks from within a couple hundred yards with full sunlight and really couldn't pick out any drakes. I'm guessing guys who had good shoots this morning probably had to be mighty careful. The southerly wind definitely was a godsend, you could at least get the sun at your back.


----------



## Quackattack27 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's not greenhead hunting yet it's belly hunting for the next couple weeks


----------

